# Filling empty ore cars for more realistic look



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I have some ore cars and it doesn't look quite right hauling a bunch of empty ore cars around. Any suggestions on how to fill them up and have it look reasonably real? Would you care to share any tips or photos?

Thanks


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I cut some foam to the size of the car and painted the top -- brown for some kinda tailings or something. I think i will paint it black for coal soon.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I was thinking of foam too, but cutting it more irregular like it was poured in with more than one spout. Then I would glue ballast or something that looks like rock or ore on top of the foam.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I cut a piece of foam to tightly fit into the car, sprayed it flat black, and then stuck it into the car.
I then glued loose cat food on top of that, sprayed it flat black, and believe it or not it looks just like big hunks of ore!
Please don't rat me out to Purina 'cause they'll want some royalties! 
Bob


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

Great suggestion raleets! 

I think kitty litter might work too and I have a bunch of that as I have 9 cats. I'm pretty cheap, but I should probably use fresh kitty litter, dontchathink?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I just use cheap black sand from the craft store... 










Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sand is even cheaper if you get it at your local beach.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

...except our beach sand isn't black. 

I suppose it could be colored, but I don't want to be bothered messing with it when a big black bag can be had for just a few bucks. It's coarser and more faceted than beach sand which adds to the coal look... and it's clean.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You saying your beaches aren't clean?


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*sand for coal*

my question is.......? I have 10 hoppers but won't the weight be to much ? Using sand be to much to pull? For HO scale


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes, weight is good on a car to minimize derailing.

That said, you can always insert a piece of foam into the car, first (hidden), and then put a smaller amount of sand/gravel on top of that.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Boxcar,
That's exactly why you create a false bottom for the car with foamboard. See my earlier post, then......
Fill the car with the foamboard to about 1/8" from the top, then add just enough sand to have a "full load". 
This eliminates the extra weight.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

More weight means more engines.
Cue "Tim the tool man grunt" More Power!!!
ARR ARR ARR


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's why I picked up that A-B-A setup with a total of six motors. I figure that should haul a bunch of cars full of sand.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Has anybody ever tried Black Aquarium Gravel? I know its slighty large looking but it could still look good. Its available at all pet storys for cheap and it is added weight.

Heres an example:


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Just remember I see N&S headed back to W. Virginia every day for another load of Caol for the port in Norfolk, VA.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I see a full load going to the Boulder power plant once a week - treehuggin' capital of the world, lol. I believe five coal fired plants will be turning to gas in the next several years along the front range.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You saying your beaches aren't clean?


They literally *stink*... :thumbsdown:

...with millions of toilets flushing partially processed effluent out into the water, and dog turds and cigarette butts littering the sand. 

You'd need to wear a hazmat suit instead of a bathing suit.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Has anybody ever tried Black Aquarium Gravel? I know its slighty large looking but it could still look good. Its available at all pet storys for cheap and it is added weight.
> 
> Heres an example:


Those could be used for unprocessed mine diggings before they're crushed into smaller uniform pieces.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I used raleets idea and re-ored my ONLY ore car. looks much better.

foam cut to shape and 1/8'' below top of ore car edge - add gravel with glue - and paint.

I also added ditch lights to my bnsf gp60m. looks much better.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

swiggy,
As a raw newbie on this forum, and in the model RR hobby, I'm truly honored that you would use my idea to doctor your ore car. Thanks for the props and glad you're smilin' 
Bob


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I liked the look so much, I decided to start a coal train. thanks raleets!!!!!:thumbsup:

I will pick up some stuff at the train show this weekend - including some ore cars


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Great! Now I'm double-honored 
And, speaking of train shows, I'll be attending my FIRST one this Sunday.
Can't hardly wait to see all the goodies that I can't live without.
Bob


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Same cheap coarse black craft sand... different ore car...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

raleets said:


> Great! Now I'm double-honored
> And, speaking of train shows, I'll be attending my FIRST one this Sunday.
> Can't hardly wait to see all the goodies that I can't live without.
> Bob


There is one in Warren next weekend as well - unfortunately I'll be out of town.

Gratiot Valley Train Show & Sale
March 06, 2011 (1 day) 

Over 400 dealer tables, modeling clinics, door prizes and raffle, operating layouts, food and refreshments available, children 12 and under - free, admission $6.00, free parking 

Macomb Community College Sports & Expo Center
14500 E 12 Mile Rd 
Warren, MI 48088


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Thanks for the heads up.
If all my dreams don't come true this Sunday I'll try to make it to Warren.
Bob


----------

